# Развитие гибкости при протрузиях и экструзиях



## Александр Громов (26 Дек 2019)

Здравствуйте. Хотел бы узнать особенности развития гибкости при протрузиях и экструзиях в пояснице.
Протрузия и экструзия у меня есть.
Я бегаю примерно 15 км 3 раза в неделю.
Недавно стал уделять растяжке (ног) особое внимание, а именно после тренировки в основном
наклон вперёд на каждую ногу задержка 5 минут 2 раза и работа на поперечный шпагат, задержка 5 минут 2 раза.
3 недели такой растяжки 3-4 раза в неделю. Заметил, что стал гибче. Затем неделю не тренировался. И на 7й день заболели поясница, связки на ногах. Везде сильная ноющая боль. Очень похоже на остеохондроз поясницы, который у меня был 4 года назад, тогда на МРТ и обнаружили протрузию и экструзию.
Какие упражнения на гибкость можно делать, а какие нельзя? Что дальше делать? Есть предположение, что надо бы срочно возобновить беговые тренировки, т.к. даже при ходьбе ноет всё меньше.
Опять же подозреваю, что период слегка острый, т.к. обычно помогающие от ноющей поясницы планка и наклоны вперёд сейчас не помогают.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Дек 2019)

Заниматься спортом для здоровья нужно. Издеваться над собой не нужно.


----------



## Александр Громов (27 Дек 2019)

А описанный мной объём упражнений на растяжку - это куда, к физкультуре или к издевательству?
Я пока для себя не уяснил, отчего всё разболелось через неделю. Пока занимался ничего не болело. Понятно почему заболели не запястья и не трапеции.
Тем более сильных изменений в гибкости не произошло. Да и старался поясницу держать прямой (в описании упражнений предостерегают от выгибания вперёд).
Просто ноет сейчас в любом положении, хоть ноги подгибай, хоть выпрямляй. Легче только при ходьбе. Такое впечатление, что таки травмировал растяжкой ног поясницу. Иначе объяснить не могу.

П.С.: все упражнения статические. Могу предположить только два момента:
1) перетянул, дискомфорт перешел в боль и я не заметил
2) слишком много делал задержку и это травмировало связки.
Хочу понять, как делать упражнения потом, чтобы такой травмы не повторилось.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (27 Дек 2019)

Извините, но у вас каша в плане представлений о том, что такое заболевания спины, остеохондроз и тд. Бег - это ударная нагрузка на колени и позвоночник. От чего оно заболело сложно сказать. Причем тут растяжка ног тоже. 15 км это вы меряли по gps ? Большая дистанция, я сам не осилю если без остановки бежать. И можно колени еще угробить в довесок) Вам сколько лет?


----------



## Александр Громов (27 Дек 2019)

Мне 33 года. 
Бегаю с редкими перерывами постоянно и длинные со сверхдлинными близко к 3 разряду. У кого разваливается что-то, тот отсеивается. 
Точность замера расстояния на поднятый вопрос не особо влияет, но он точный и по карте, и по навигатору.15 для простоты указал, обычно чуть больше.
Просто болят именно те места, которые растягивал усиленно и растяжка - единственный новый момент в тренировках.

Интересует вопрос из названия темы. Упражнениями на гибкость ног можно ухудшить состояние поясницы. Что могу делать, а что лучше не делать? На какие ощущения ориентироваться и что я упустил в этот раз?


----------



## Александр Громов (3 Янв 2021)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Заниматься спортом для здоровья нужно. Издеваться над собой не нужно.


Уточню, о каких конкретно показателях речь. Сейчас не устраивает гибкость - при наклоне вперёд кончиками пальцев могу достать середину голени или чуть выше. Желаемая гибкость - кончиками пальцев рук доставать пальцы ног. По нормам физкультуры вроде бы гибкость должна быть ещё лучше - доставать пальцами рук около 10-15 см ниже пальцев ног. Так что спустя годы вопрос темы остаётся. Буду признателен докторам за ответ.

Добавлю, что причина остеохондроза поясницы и болей в поснице у меня как раз в том, что нагнулся слишком сильно вперёд. К примеру, сечас второй раз в жизни обострение остеохондроза. Дня  три назад было улучшение. В связи с ним затеял убрку. Подметаю, присел на корточки, чтобы поднять что-то, но чтобы достать, пришлось скрглить спину. И тут произошел откат к ухудшению. Можно предположить, что если гибкость развить, то подобных проблем не будет. Подробнее про обострение в моей отдельной теме: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24892/page-3


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (3 Янв 2021)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Можно предположить, что если гибкость развить, то подобных проблем не будет.


Гибкость хорошо, когда грыжа не выдавливается от клиновидной нагрузки (при наклоне) Гибкость порванного диска никак не развить, к сожалению.  Вообще идите на мрт опять.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (3 Янв 2021)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Сейчас не устраивает гибкость - при наклоне вперёд кончиками пальцев могу достать середину


Меня вот не устраивает , что я 200 кг не жму. Хотя... если подумать... то накой оно мне))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2021)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Уточню, о каких конкретно показателях речь. Сейчас не устраивает гибкость - при наклоне вперёд кончиками пальцев могу достать середину голени или чуть выше. Желаемая гибкость - кончиками пальцев рук доставать пальцы ног. По нормам физкультуры вроде бы гибкость должна быть ещё лучше - доставать пальцами рук около 10-15 см ниже пальцев ног. Так что спустя годы вопрос темы остаётся. Буду признателен докторам за ответ.


Развивайте за счет оставшихся здоровых.


Александр Громов написал(а):


> Добавлю, что причина остеохондроза поясницы и болей в пояснице у меня как раз в том, что нагнулся слишком сильно вперёд.


Остеохондроз от старости, а обострение от расшевеления пораженного сегмента.


Александр Громов написал(а):


> К примеру, сечас второй раз в жизни обострение остеохондроза. Дня  три назад было улучшение. В связи с ним затеял уборку. Подметаю, присел на корточки, чтобы поднять что-то, но чтобы достать, пришлось скруглить спину. И тут произошел откат к ухудшению. Можно предположить, что если гибкость развить, то подобных проблем не будет. Подробнее про обострение в моей отдельной теме: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24892/page-3


Или купить щетку с длинной ручкой.


----------



## Александр Громов (30 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Остеохондроз от старости, а обострение от расшевеления пораженного сегмента.


Фёдор Петрович, а как быть
Я предполагаю, что оба из двух обострений остеохондроза только из-за того, что я пытался за пару дней до этого слегка выгибать поясничный отдел вперёд (выпуклостью). В первом случае при беге, во втором при приседаниях. И сразу очень серьёзные проблемы.
Похоже, что дело только (!) в этом, не в нагрузках (они были более чем привычные).
И это притом, что поясничный лордоз и так выпрямлен. Т.е. мне для профилактики проблем наоборот надо не оздоравливать его, а оставить нездорово выпрямленным или вобще круглить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Янв 2021)

Неправильно. Надо натренировать такой стереотип, при котором в пораженном сегменте не будет движения, а в оставшихся здоровых, наоборот, будет больше привычной нормы. И заболело именно от того, что при выгибании поясничного отдела сработали не здоровые позвонки, а больные.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (31 Янв 2021)

Вы темы плодите как из рога изобилия. Каждое ваще ощущение хотите чтоб обсуждали на форуме) Какой к лешему лордоз и гибкость. Вы хоть темой поинтересуйтесь поизучайте, многие вопросы отпадут. Ютуб хотя бы посмотрите про грыжи.


----------

